# Kindle DX with M-Edge Executive Jacket and e-Luminator2: THE PERFECT MATCH



## bokolobs (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

That looks great! But I wonder why your light goes all the way to the bottom of the DX and mine doesn't. I just got mine last night at Staples and when it's positioned exactly like yours it only goes 2/3 of the way down.

Melissa


----------



## bokolobs (Nov 13, 2010)

hi melissa,

i think they made a mistake. the box will tell you if the light is for the kindle dx. it should come all the way down as pictured. if it's 2/3 the side, then i think it's not for the dx. hope this helps.


----------

